# Links > Tutorials >  Οδηγός κατασκευής ταρατσοPC σε Hager κουτί

## Vigor

Η ανάγκη ύπαρξης περισσότερης πληροφορίας όσον αφορά τη
λύση ταρατσοPC μέσα σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί Hager, με οδήγησε στην
συγγραφή του παρόντος οδηγού.

Ιδιαίτερη έμφαση έχει δοθεί κατά την πρότυπη σχεδίαση μιας τέτοιας
κατασκευής στην επαρκή ανακύκλωση του αέρα μέσα στο αερο/υδατο-
στεγές (σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές του – IP65) ηλεκτρολογικό
μεταλλικό κουτί Hager.

Για τον σκοπό αυτό έχει επιλεγεί το κουτί FL05A, τέτοιων
διαστάσεων 500mm x 400mm x 200mm (ύψ. x πλ. x βαθ.), ώστε να
είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρο για να φιλοξενήσει τον δρομολογητή μας.

Για την επαρκή κυκλοφορία αέρα μέσα στο κουτί έχει επιλεγεί ένα
ζεύγος ανεμιστήρων διαστάσεων 120mm x 120mm χαμηλού αριθμού
στροφών ανά λεπτό και μειωμένης στάθμης θορύβου.

Στη διάθεσή σας για απορίες/συμβουλές.

----------


## pilgrim

Παρα πολυ καλο.Ευγε!!!Χρειαζοταν κατι τετοιο και πιστευω θα χρησιμευσει σε πολλους.Και εγω θα εχω ενα τετοιο κουτι αυριο αφου περιμενω να ερθει απο το μαγαζι που το εχω ζητησει.Αν τα καταφερω θα ανεβασω και εγω μερικες φοτο της κατασκευης....

----------


## alex-23

Πολύ ωραία παρουσίαση.
Να προσθέσω και εγώ ότι αν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να βρει στραντζαριστό καπάκι τότε μπορεί να πάρει μια γωνιά από υδραυλικό πλαστικό σωλήνα..
Παραθέτω φωτογραφίες.
Στην πρώτη είναι ο epsilon και βάζει σιλικόνη γύρο από την τρύπα.

----------


## alex-23

Παραθέτω ακόμα δυο φωτογραφίες

----------


## KYROS

Μήπως αυτά εδώ βοηθούν;
http://www.kaffe.gr/gr/products/perside ... /index.htm

----------


## xrg

Νέ-ε-ε-ε-οι..  ::

----------


## slapper

Πολύ καλο tutorial Μπράβο!!!!

Ριξτε και μια ματία και εδώ(http://www.slapper.awmn/downloads/)
Αν θέλετε να τα στουμπώσετε όλα σε FL03 κουτάκι είναι η λύση.. ::   ::  
αν και δέν είναι και οτι καλύτερο.
Πάντος προς το παρόν πάει μια χαρούλα το σύστημα!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## argi

Thumbs Up Vigor!!!

Μικρές παρατηρήσεις/παραλλαγές...

Προσωπικά προτείνω η θέση της Μοbo να είναι περιστραμενη κατα 90 μοιρες δεξιοστροφα... Αυτό κανει την καρτα να είναι παράλληλα με το κουτί πράγμα χρήσιμο σε περιπτωση που εχουμε 4πλους adaptors και τα Pigtails δεν φτανουν μέχρι την ακραια θέση.

Για να γίνουν τρύπες για Pigtails ευκολα και τέλεια στο hager μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτυροτρύπανο για μέταλλο 16mm.

@rg!

----------


## [email protected]

Ωραίος και προσεγμένος ο οδηγός!
Εγώ ετοιμάζω ενα πιο quick'n'dirty setup σε FL04 που πηρα μισο τρυπημενο απο τον nicolouri.

Οι διαφορές που έχω είναι:
1) ανεμιστηρες 80mm (σε πιο υψηλες στροφες - ο θόρυβος δεν ειναι προβλημα στην ταρατσα) τους οποιους στερεωσα με θερμοκολλα για να μην μπαινω στην διαδικασια τρυπες-ανοξειδωτες βιδες- στεγανωση
2) Τροφοδοτικο προσανατολισμενο ακριβως οπως σε ενα κλασικο PC Case, με τον ανεμιστηρα εξοδου ακριβως πισω του
3) Επειδη θελω να βαλω δισκο-δισκους στο κουτι μεσα θα βιδωσω ενα tray για δίσκου απο παλιο κουτι στο πλαι. Ελπιζω οτι δεν θα εκτοξευτει η θερμοκρασια, θα το εχω υποψιν μου παντως.
4) Δεν εχω βαλει την πισω πλακα για την στηριξη των καρτων, αντιθετως επρεπε να αφαιρεσω και τα λαμακια για να μπουν. Αν φανει οτι θελουν στηριξη θα κανω καποια πατεντα με συρμα or sth

Φωτο απο αυριο που ελπιζω να παρει την τελικη μορφη
Για την καλυψη των τρυπων εχω παρει σωληνα αποχετευσης 100mm γωνια, αλλα σκεφτομαι και για γριλιες, αν και δεν ειμαι πεπεισμενος ακομα για την πληρη στεγανοτητα τους στο worst case scenario δηλαδη οριζοντια βροχη με πολυ αερα

----------


## dti

*Εύγε vigor!*

Πάντως επειδή αρκετές μικρολεπτομέρειες κάνουν τη διαφορά και καθώς δεν υπάρχουν τυποποιημένα όλα τα υλικά που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν, καλό θα ήταν κάποια στιγμή να οργανωθεί καμιά ομαδική παραγγελία / κατασκευή (όπως π.χ. έγινε για τις χοάνες στα feeders του nvak) για τις βάσεις στήριξης του κουτιού, τη στραντζαριστή εξαγωγή αέρα, κλπ.

----------


## dweller

Nα παραθέσω και γώ το κουτάκι που έφτιαξα χάριν παραδείγματος:
http://www.wasteland.awmn/koyti.jpg
2 ανεμιστήρες, ένας μόνος του κ ο άλλος του τροφοδοτικού που τοποθετήθηκε έτσι ώστε να φέρνει τον φρέσκο αέρα κατευθείαν από την τρύπα και αναγκαστικά να ψύχει πρώτα το τροφοδοτικό
Οι γωνίες κολλήθηκαν με κόλλα-σιλικόνη η οποία είναι αρκετά ισχυρή & ανθεκτική
Ο 4πλός στην άκρη ωστε να φτάσουν τα pigtails άνετα

----------


## papashark

Καλή και προσεγμένη κατασκευή vigor.

Το μόνο που θα ήθελα να πω, είναι ότι όταν βάζεις ανεμιστήρα ή εξαερισμό στο κουτί, τότε παύει να είναι IP65.

Προσωπικά προτιμώ το κουτί μου να είναι αεριζόμενο όπως του Vigor, παρά υδατοστεγές κατά IP65, όπως έχω κάνει σε όλα μου τα κουτιά μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Nice vigor… Ελπίζω να δούμε ακόμη καλύτερα κουτιά και παρουσιάσεις στο μέλλον από όλους σας… έχουμε μια πλήρη εικόνα όλοι τώρα… καιρός να την τελειοποιήσουμε…
Όσο για τα standard FL05 parts… είναι στο πρόγραμμα… να δούμε πως θα καταφέρουμε να βγάλουμε κάποιο σχέδιο που να βοηθήσει τις κατασκευές μας…

----------


## xrg

http://www.xrg.awmn/pub/awmn/pics/box/

----------


## NetTraptor

O θερμοσίφωνας είναι στην κατασκευή??? Και στους πόσους βαθμούς παίρνει μπρος…???  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Απσογοθ  ::

----------


## nc

Για τους "απαιτητικούς" παρατίθεται σε μορφή PDF και SXI

----------


## dimkasta

Γιώργο μπορείς να μας πείς τους κωδικούς των εξαρτημάτων κοπής που χρησιμοποίησες για το dremel?

----------


## Vigor

> Γιώργο μπορείς να μας πείς τους κωδικούς των εξαρτημάτων κοπής που χρησιμοποίησες για το dremel?


Για την κοπή χρησιμοποίησα δίσκο διαμέτρου 24mm:

Cut-Off Wheels (420)

και για την λείανση:

Aluminum Oxide Grinding Stone (8215)

Υπήρχαν και άλλοι δίσκοι κοπής βέβαια αλλά λόγω της μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου τους δεν βολεύουν για να κόψεις κυκλικά (σπάνε). Δές στο παραπάνω URL.

----------


## wiresounds

Καλή δουλεία.

Μερικά σημεία προβληματισμού.

Στα σημεία που έγιναν τρύπες για τους ανεμιστήρες αλλά και για τις βίδες που τους κρατάνε, δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος οξείδωσης ;

Πόσο κάνει το κουτί και τα άλλα υλικά ;

Που μπορούμε να τα βρούμε ;

----------


## Vigor

*Υλικά - Κοστολόγιο*

Hager κουτί *FL 05A* μαζί με κλειδαριά *FL 92Z* και λάμες στερέωσης στον τοίχο *FL 85Z*: *65 ευρώ*
_Πηγή: Δρακάκης (President)_

Αποστάτες πλαστικοί: *1 ευρώ*
_Πηγή: Φανός (Σολωμού)_

Βίδες, παξιμάδια, ροδέλλες: *6 ευρώ*
_Πηγή: Μητρόπουλος (Αθηνάς)_

Δίσκοι κοπής/λείανσης Dremel: *12 ευρώ* (πολυσυσκευασία 20 δίσκων κοπής)
_Πηγή: Praktiker (Αχαρναί)_

Κόλλα Bison Montage Kit: *6 ευρώ*
_Πηγή: Κατάστημα με βιομηχανικά είδη_

Λάμες μεταλλικές 3mm x 30mm x 250mm: *Free of Charge*
_Πηγή: Σιδεράδικο γειτονιάς ο "Ήφαιστος"_

Δαγκάνες τύπου U: *1 ευρώ*
_Πηγή: "Televes" (Αχιλλέως)_

Στρανταριστά καπάκια ανεμιστήρων: *3 ευρώ each*
_Πηγή: Στραντζάδικο γειτονιάς ο "Νίκος"_

Ανεμιστήρες 120mm x 120mm: *9 ευρώ each*
_Πηγή: e-shop_Τhat's all folks!  ::

----------


## argi

Σύνολο 115 Ευρώ... Well Done...

----------


## socrates

_[κακομαθημένος awmnιτης mode]_

Δεν κάνουμε και κανα workshop;

_[/κακομαθημένος awmnιτης mode]_

----------


## KYROS

Αν μου επιτρέπετε και εμένα μια παρατήρηση είναι το γιατί κανένας δεν ντύνει το εσωτερικό του κουτιού με φελιζολ η υαλοβάμβακα. 
Το ζητούμενο είναι να βγάλουμε τον ζεστό αέρα έξω, αλλά από την άλλη τα κουτιά εκτεθειμένα στον ήλιο γίνονται φουρνάκια.

----------


## ngia

Τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί πήρε τόση ώρα να ανέβει το κουτί στον ιστό ... φτιαχνόταν η παρουσίαση.
Επίσης καλό είναι που την δημοσίευσες σε open .ppt , ώστε να μπορεί αν κάποιος θελήσει να προσθέσει πράγματα.

κουτάκια..
http://info.awmn.net/index.php?optio...d=40&Itemid=60




> Αν μου επιτρέπετε και εμένα μια παρατήρηση είναι το γιατί κανένας δεν ντύνει το εσωτερικό του κουτιού με φελιζολ η υαλοβάμβακα. 
> Το ζητούμενο είναι να βγάλουμε τον ζεστό αέρα έξω, αλλά από την άλλη τα κουτιά εκτεθειμένα στον ήλιο γίνονται φουρνάκια.


το χει κάνει ο TheLaz..δεν πέτυχε, πιο πολύ ενέργεια πρέπει να μεταφέρουμε από μέσα προς τα έξω, παρά αυτή που μεταφέρεται από έξω προς τα μέσα.
Για να περιορίσουμε όσο γίνεται την επιδραση του ήλιου αρκεί να το βάψουμε με κατάλληλη μπογιά (η απλά άσπρη).

----------


## xrg

> O θερμοσίφωνας είναι στην κατασκευή??? Και στους πόσους βαθμούς παίρνει μπρος…???     
> 
> Απσογοθ


Ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι στον ίδιο διακόπτη και έχω ξεβιδώσει το χερούλι (πεταλούδα) γιατί 2 φορές ο πατέρας μου κατέβασε τον κόμβο βγαίνοντας από το μπάνιο :S ..

----------


## papashark

> Αν μου επιτρέπετε και εμένα μια παρατήρηση είναι το γιατί κανένας δεν ντύνει το εσωτερικό του κουτιού με φελιζολ η υαλοβάμβακα. 
> Το ζητούμενο είναι να βγάλουμε τον ζεστό αέρα έξω, αλλά από την άλλη τα κουτιά εκτεθειμένα στον ήλιο γίνονται φουρνάκια.



Καλύτερη λύση πιστύω ότι είναι λευκό φελιζόλ, κολημένο από έξω, αλλά όχι επάνω στο κουτί, να υπάρχουν λεπτά κομάτια με αποστάτες, ώστε να μπορεί να αερίζετε το κουτί, χωρίς να το χτυπάει ο ήλιος.

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από KYROS
> 
> Αν μου επιτρέπετε και εμένα μια παρατήρηση είναι το γιατί κανένας δεν ντύνει το εσωτερικό του κουτιού με φελιζολ η υαλοβάμβακα. 
> Το ζητούμενο είναι να βγάλουμε τον ζεστό αέρα έξω, αλλά από την άλλη τα κουτιά εκτεθειμένα στον ήλιο γίνονται φουρνάκια.
> 
> 
> 
> Καλύτερη λύση πιστύω ότι είναι λευκό φελιζόλ, κολημένο από έξω, αλλά όχι επάνω στο κουτί, να υπάρχουν λεπτά κομάτια με αποστάτες, ώστε να μπορεί να αερίζετε το κουτί, χωρίς να το χτυπάει ο ήλιος.


Εχω κολλητά στο εξωτερικό του μεταλλικού κουτιού φελιζόλ. Δουλεύει πολύ καλα. Τα μεσημέρια με φουλ ήλιο, το μεταλλο του κουτιού ειναι παγωμένο. 
 ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

να και αλλο ενα τωρα μετα απο τοσα κουτια εχουμε γινει expert!

----------


## pilgrim

ΕΕΕΕ να δειξω κσι εγω το δικο μου:

----------


## MERLIN_O_MAGOS

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση..Τα κουτιά αυτά τα ζητάμε έτσι με το όνομα Hager ή θα με κοιτάνε με μισο μάτι?

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχουν κουτιά από πλαστικό καλύτερης ποιότητας από πλευράς αντοχής και κατασκευής τα οποία δεν μετατρέπονται σε ψησταριές υψηλής θερμοκρασίας όταν ο καλοκαιρινός ήλιος πέφτει πάνω τους. Μια και έχω δει και τα δύο κουτιά από κοντά, το πλαστικό είναι μακράν καλύτερο.

----------


## ngia

Όμως δεν είναι οικολογικό ..
Το πλαστικό δεν αφήνει και την εσωτερική θερμότητα να εξέλθει, έτσι ιδίως σε συσκευές μεγάλης κατανάλωσης γίνεται ψησταριά και χωρίς ήλιο.
Μεταλλικό κουτί , βαμμένο με ανακλαστική μπογιά ή τοποθετημένο σε σκιερό μέρος δίνει χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες , μιας και απάγει αποτελεσματικά την εσωτερική θερμοκρασία προς τα έξω.
Σε περίπτωση μεγαλης κατανάλωσης, πρέπει να υπάρχει και ενεργητικός εξαερισμός όπως και να'χει.

----------


## acoul

Είναι αυτονόητο ότι σε μη embedded συσκευές υπάρχουν ανεμιστήρες, φουγάρα εξαερισμού στο κουτί είτε είναι μεταλλικό είτε πλαστικό και τα σχετικά. Το μόνο θετικό του μεταλλικού είναι ίσως η θωράκιση που μπορεί να προσφέρει, αλλά το ότι λειτουργεί ως μεγάλος συσσωρευτής θερμότητας το καλοκαίρι, ειδικά όταν δεν είναι συνέχεια σε σκιά, που υπάρχουν και τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα με τη ζέστη είναι λόγος αποφυγής ως επιλογή. 

Moderated by Vigor @ 12:38 Παρ 21 Σεπ 2006
Διεγράφει ειρωνικό τμήμα του post.

----------


## kakis

Μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια, πιστεύω ότι είναι απαραίτητο στα ανεμιστηράκια του εξαέρισμου να μπαίνουν και προστατευτικά σκόνης.
Επίσης μια άλλη λύση για την στήριξη της μητρικής στο κουτί είναι οι έτοιμες διάτρητες πλάτες της Hager για όποιον βαριέται να κάνει τρύπες  ::  

Vigor, τις λάμες για στήριξη στο ιστό τις παρήγγειλες ή τις είχαν;

----------


## stafan

Για την προστασία απο ήλιο, σκόνη μιά γρήγορη κι εύκολη λύση είναι και το κουκούλωμα με τα γνωστά αντιηλιακά προστατευτικά για παρμπρίζ αυτοκινήτου.

----------


## ngia

> Είναι αυτονόητο ότι σε μη embedded συσκευές υπάρχουν ανεμιστήρες, φουγάρα εξαερισμού στο κουτί είτε είναι μεταλλικό είτε πλαστικό και τα σχετικά. Το μόνο θετικό του μεταλλικού είναι ίσως η θωράκιση που μπορεί να προσφέρει, αλλά το ότι λειτουργεί ως μεγάλος συσσωρευτής θερμότητας το καλοκαίρι, ειδικά όταν δεν είναι συνέχεια σε σκιά, που υπάρχουν και τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα με τη ζέστη είναι λόγος αποφυγής ως επιλογή.


Για συσκευή που καταναλώνει αρκετά (>15watt) (και είναι απαραίτητη για να δρομολογεί αρκετή κίνηση) το μεταλλικό σου εξασφαλίζει χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες, αφού απάγει πιο αποτελεσματικά την θερμοκρασία προς τα έξω, συν το ότι δεν κοστίζει περισσότερο, συν το ότι δίνει μια πιο κομψή κατασκευή.
Έχω στο μπαλκόνι μια ντάνα πλαστικά με dlinkakia από το awmnV1.
Για ακραίες καταστάσεις (σαν αυτή στην Πάρνηθα) το μαστ είναι μεταλλικό κουτί , μέσα σε μεταλλικό.

Τέλος καλό είναι να μην δίνουμε συμβουλές στον κόσμο να παίρνουν ακατάλληλο εξοπλισμό τον οποίο μετά να κοιτάνε και συν τοις άλλοις όταν μας ρωτάνε μετά να τους λέμε, "βρες κάποιον να στο φτιάξει"

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 12:45 Πεμ 21 Σεπ 2006
Η κοκκορομαχία πλέον βρίσκεται εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24270 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24270 Internet

----------


## pkent79

Να και το δικό μου καμάρι...
Ας είναι καλά ο πατέρας μου που είναι καλός στα μηχανολογικά.  :: 

Το PC κάθεται στην μεταλλική του πλάκα η οποία στηρίζεται στο κουτί πάνω σε ένα κομμάτι ξύλο μελαμίνη.

----------


## stoympio

να ένας χώρος να ανταλλάξουμε ιδέες το πως θα γίνει ένα ταρατσοπισυ
καταρχήν συμφωνώ ότι καλύτερο σαν υλικό είναι το μέταλλο γιατί το πλαστικό που προτείνει ο acoul προορίζεται να είναι πακτωμένο και κατά συνέπεια να μην το βλέπει ο ήλιος στην δική μας περίπτωση που στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων είναι στην ταράτσα και είναι εκτεθειμένο στον ήλιο πρέπει να είναι μεταλλικό για τι δεν καίγεται από τον ήλιο όπως το πλαστικό 
όσο για την θερμότητα ναι το μέταλλο είναι καλός αγωγός και ψήνεται μια καλή ιδέα είναι εσωτερικά αφρολέξ θα παραθέσω Φώτο ανάλογες και παρατηρώ ότι δεν το χρησιμοποιούνε τα παιδιά στις κατασκευές τους μέχρι τώρα το θεωρώ απαραίτητο 
το κουτί που θα δείτε είναι εκτεθειμένο στον ήλιο από το πρωί που θα ανατείλει ο ήλιος μέχρι στις 2 ώρα με 40 βαθμούς δεν μου συνέβη τίποτα παρά μόνο όταν με τον καύσωνα κόπηκε το ρεύμα μου κάηκε το τροφοδοτικό 
επίσης θα πρέπει να προσεχθεί η εμφάνιση εξωτερικά αλλά στην διάταξη εσωτερικά κάτι μπουριά που βλέπω και κάτι τροφοδοτικά κρεμασμένα στην πόρτα και κάτι κονεκτορες στα πλάγια είναι αρκετά για να μπάσουν από κάπου νερό και υγρασία
κάτι ακόμα δεν πιστεύω εάν υπάρχουν αρκετά ανοίγματα στο κάτω μέρος δεν είναι απαραίτητο ο δεύτερος ανεμιστήρας ένα στο πάνω μέρος είναι αρκετό

----------


## stoympio

και μια ακομα

----------


## papashark

> και μια ακομα


Βγάλε ΤΩΡΑ τα αφρολέξ από μέσα. Θα λειτουργήσουν ως θερμομονωτικά, κρατώντας μέσα την ζέστη. Αν θες, βάλτα απ' έξω, χωρίς να ακουμπάνε στο κουτί, να υπάρχει κενό μεταξύ κουτί-αφρολέξ, δημιουργώντας κανάλια όπου ο αέρας θα ανεβαίνει από κάτω προς τα πάνω, δημιουργώντας έτσι ρεύμα που θα αποβάλει την θερμοκρασία.


@pkent79

Eλπίζω ο ανεμιστήρας στο πλάι να βγάζει αέρα. Καλού κακού, πάρε μια πλαστική γωνία αποχέτευσης και βάλτης να κοιτάει προς τα κάτω.

----------


## pkent79

Δύο 1700rpm/12V/12cm ανεμιστήρες είναι.
Ο κάτω αριστερά τραβάει τον αέρα και τον στέλνει πάνω στον επεξεργαστή (P3 500MHz), τον οποίο τραβάει ο ανεμιστήρας του τροφοδοτικού που τον προωθεί στον πάνω δεξιά ανεμιστήρα που τον βγάζει έξω από το κουτί.

Δεν χρειάζομαι στεγανοποίηση για βροχή μιας και το κουτί θα μπεί στο δώμα, απλά ήθελα να είναι ασφαλές και να μην βάζει κανείς χέρια μέσα.

----------


## Vigor

Πολύ ωραία δουλειά pkent79!

----------


## pkent79

Εγώ έδωσα απλά οδηγίες. Τη βρωμοδουλειά την έκανε ο πατέρας μου.
Δεν έχω εγώ υπομονή και νεύρα να κάνω τέτοιες ψιλοδουλειές. Όλο και κάτι θα έσπαγα.  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Βγάλε ΤΩΡΑ τα αφρολέξ από μέσα. Θα λειτουργήσουν ως θερμομονωτικά, κρατώντας μέσα την ζέστη.


Σωστός....  ::

----------


## acoul

τα σύγχρονα πλαστικά απλά δεν παίζονται ...

Πηγή



> Plastic Replaces Sheet Steel in Certain Applications
> 
> “So far, a lot is still made of sheet steel but even more will be made of plastic in the future” – this applies to the small distributor box made by the F-tronic company. The reason for this material substitution is that plastic proved to be a much sturdier choice for the doors and frames of the boxes. In choosing Luran S, the experts of this manufacturing company turned to an ASA made by BASF. Luran S is an acrylonitrile-styrene-acrylate copolymer and is a member of the PlasticsPlus product line of the Styrenics Operating Division.

----------


## papashark

Για να μην στεναχωρείτε τον φίλο μου τον acoul (πιπέρι στην γλώσσα θα μου βάλω)  ::  , πάρτε ένα πλαστικό κουτάκι με rb112 τοποθετημένο σε παραδοσιακή πόρτα  :: 


Aυτά είναι τα καλά των μικρών μηχανημάτων, χωράνε παντού, δεν χρειάζονται σοβαρή εγκατάσταση, και μόλις μπει και η κεραιά για το ΒΒ στους 5 γίγα, θα πάει και θα κάτσει πίσω από την κεραία για να μην έχει πολύ καλώδιο.

Βέβαια στον συγκεκριμένο κόμβο για την ώρα οι ανάγκες είναι μόνο για 1 ΒΒ + 1 ΑΡ, μόλις γίνουν μεγαλύτερες οι ανάγκες, θα μπει και 2ο μηχανάκι, ίσως ένα 157, καθότι οι ανάγκες θα παραμείνουν μικρές, και δεν θέλω να καίει πολύ ρεύμα  ::

----------


## Valis

> τα σύγχρονα πλαστικά απλά δεν παίζονται ...


Δεν παίζονται αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο;

κλικ

----------


## nc

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> τα σύγχρονα πλαστικά απλά δεν παίζονται ...
> 
> 
> Δεν παίζονται αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο;
> 
> κλικ


Αφού συστήνονται από τους ανωτέρω έγκριτους χημικούς, γιατί να μην κάνουν?  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> τα σύγχρονα πλαστικά απλά δεν παίζονται ...
> 
> 
> Δεν παίζονται αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο;
> 
> κλικ


σωστό point !!! ίσως τότε από ειδικό ξύλο, σαν αυτό που ντύνουν τα ιστιοπλοϊκά ...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Το πρώτο μου κουτί ήταν φτιαγμένο από τέτοιο ξύλο (κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης το λένε) και μου έβγαζε την πίστη κάθε φορά που ήθελα να το ανοίξω και να το ξανακλείσω. Το hager μου έλυσε τα χέρια...

----------


## acoul

Δυστυχώς το πλαστικό είναι σε πολλά σημεία καλύτερο από το μέταλλο και αυτό φαίνεται από τη χρήση του σε ταχύπλοα, formula, αυτοκίνητα κλπ. φυσικά με ότι βολεύεται κανείς. Προσωπικά δεν θα ξεχάσω το σχεδόν έγκαυμα που έπαθα αγγίζοντας ένα μεταλλικό κουτί που ήταν για πολλές μέρες κάτω από το βλέμμα του καυτού αυγουστιάτικου ήλιου και θυμάμαι τους τζίτζικες που είχαν σκάσει στα γέλια μαζί με τους πυκνωτές από το τροφοδοτικό ...

----------


## socrates

> Δυστυχώς το πλαστικό είναι σε πολλά σημεία καλύτερο από το μέταλλο και αυτό φαίνεται από τη χρήση του *σε ταχύπλοα, formula, αυτοκίνητα κλπ.*


Θέμα βάρους και κόστους περισσότερο!  ::

----------

